# Headboat And Wreck Fishing



## MRLHOW (Jun 23, 2006)

Am coming down with family and friends this summer...Been headboat fishing before, nothing spectacular...bad day? bad boat?
Just wondering---the best headboats and wreck fishing boats are who? 
Will be staying in Avon n.c...thanks


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

The VERY BEST is Miss Hatteras,out of Oden's Dock... Can't find it right now,but can give you the number if you need...


----------



## Mark Lindsey (Jun 28, 2005)

*Phone No.*

For a trip on the Miss Hatteras call 252-986-2365


----------



## edwkrm (Dec 4, 2005)

*best boat*

not sure on that boat. but i had the best time ever on captain rick caton boat. CUSTOM SOUND CHARTERS. he loves to get the meat and really showed us a good time. check him out


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

edwkrm said:


> not sure on that boat. but i had the best time ever on captain rick caton boat. CUSTOM SOUND CHARTERS. he loves to get the meat and really showed us a good time. check him out


 He asked for a headboat,Rick only does charters,and catches a lot of fish,but the price is much higher than a headboat... Capt Spurgeon on the Miss Hatteras catches a lot of fish,best headboat down here..


----------



## ramp38 (Dec 16, 2002)

Ditto on Drumdum, Spurgeon will show you a good time on the Miss Hatteras. Bring the kids, he wife and a cooler for the fish. He offers 1/2 and full day trips and is a great value for the money.


----------



## edwkrm (Dec 4, 2005)

*head boat*

thanks for correcting me. must have had to many :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :--| lol.


----------



## drumrunner (Aug 4, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> The VERY BEST is Miss Hatteras,out of Oden's Dock... Can't find it right now,but can give you the number if you need...


Cuaght my first Bluefin on that boat back in 96, 400# on stand up, did I also mention it was last BFT on stand up , And yes Spuergon is truely awsome


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

drumrunner said:


> Cuaght my first Bluefin on that boat back in 96, 400# on stand up, did I also mention it was last BFT on stand up , And yes Spuergon is truely awsome



I've never been out with the Miss Hatteras. Went out with the ole "Shadylady" back in 76,caught my fist king on that headboat. Captian Pierce (I think that was his name) , put us on quite a few bottomfish,big red snapper,amberjack,all kinds of fish.. From what I hear from some of those that rent the rooms,and some of the folks here in Hatteras is that Spurgeon will flat out put you on em.. I just like the fact that he puts you on big fish,like livebaiting kings,or as you said,bluefin tuna..


----------

